

Stop Creating Content You Evil Bastard - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/02/the-immorality.php

======
kstenerud
This is nothing new, really. The greater the fame, the greater the number of
haters. All they need is some kind of semi-plausible drum to beat. You either
need to accept that these people are irrational, won't listen, and won't
leave, or you need to step out of the spotlight.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Agreed, and people tell me that all the time.

I think what's missing on the internet is a real feeling of just how many
people your work is touching. You can see server statistics that say 10K
readers, but it's very difficult to really imagine that many people consuming
your content, at least for me.

In a way, it's amazing that people don't get more negative feedback. I think
the reason for this is general apathy and the fact that most people don't even
consume the things they surf over to.

------
markyc
initially i misread this as "The Immortality of Creating your own Content",
which is quite another angle :D

~~~
markyc
well, the new title certainly leaves no room for errors

